# Request: The Original An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Amazon only has it available in mp3 form. If you go to http://www.electriclemon.com you can order an CD.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I saw it on Emusic too. Maybe check them out.


----------



## trans (Jun 7, 2010)

Wonder what it means, "pre-Decca recordings." I seem to remember an interview where he complained that Decca owned the album but wouldn't re-issue it. Now he's issued it himself but calls it "pre-Decca." Anybody have this thing? Does he mean that it's Karloff's narration and his music and NO Universal movie clip material?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

From what I've read about it trans yes that is exactly what it is. I do think it has the movie snippets, but it is all re-done music by Verne.


----------

